# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  سندوتشات اجهاض في نص الخرطوم

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
وعذرا للغياب عن الكتابه في الشأن الاجتماعي  لفتره طويله لانو الكوره اخدت زمني كلو نعود للكتابه عن المجتمع السوداني ومايحدث فيه 
قرأت بالامس في صحيفه الاهرام اليوم تحقيق جميل بقلم الرائعه زواهر الصديق الصحفيه النشيطه وقبل ان اخوض في ما حدث اليوم اترككم مع ما كتبته زواهر الصديق في الاهرام اليوم تحت عنوان 
تعمل في مجال الاعشاب ولها اكثر من 14فرع في ولايه الخرطوم 
محلات ((........)) للتجميل ماذا خلف اللافتات 
تحقيق - زواهر الصديق علقت لافتاتها على شورع ومواقع رئيسية بالعاصمة.. محلات تجميل معروفة، تجاوز عدد أفرعها اثني عشر فرعاً، كُتب على تلك اللافتات: علاج تساقط الشعر، علاج الصلع، تفتيح الوجه في سبعة أيام، إزالة حبوب، تنحيف، تسمين موضعي وعام.. الأمر الذي يثير علامات استفهام متلاحقة: هل فعلاً تنجح تلك الخلطات في صنع المستحيل؟ هل هذه الطرق طبية أم تقليدية.. هل هذا تجميل أم تدمير.. حقيقة أم خداع؟ وإذا كان خداعاً لماذا هذه اللافتات المتبجِّحة تنتشر هكذا وهي تتحدى وزارة الصحة.. وتهزأ من الصيدلة والسموم.. وتضع أصابعها في أعين الأمن الاقتصادي.. وتضحك مقهقهة في وجه البرلمان وأمن المجتمع.. وتمد لسانها إلى نيابة حماية المستهلك وجمعيته؟!
«الأهرام اليوم» ذهبت متخفية ترى ماذا خلف اللافتات المضيئة والإعلانات المريبة:
{ الريبة كانت حضوراً
قررت الذهاب إلى مقر تلك المحلات مساءً، خارج ساعات العمل الرسمية.. استقللت وسيلة مواصلات عامة، كما هو حال معظم مرتادات المحل، حتى لا أثير شكوك صاحبه.. كان الهدوء الكامل يلتف حول المكان، رغم أنه في شارع رئيس.. ما أثار توجسي أكثر أنني كنت أخشى نظرات المارة، لأن ما سمعته عن ذلك المكان يجعل كل من يحرص على سمعته يخشاه.. فكَّرت في التراجع للحظة.. فقط تذكرت عظمة مهمتي، لأجد نفسي داخل المكان الذي امتدَّت لافتة أحاطت بكل جوانبه.. ويبدو من الداخل كأنه «بوتيك».. ولكنه ليس كذلك.. صيدليَّة..؟ ليس بصيدلية، سوبر ماركت.. ليس كذلك أيضاً! الريبة كانت حاضرة في كل شيء.. في من يترددن على المحل.. والوجوه المفسَّخة والمحمرَّة.. والجامعيات حديثات السن ذوات الوجوه بائنة النضارة، ولا أدري ماذا تريد صاحبتها فوق ذلك متزاحمات.. بدوْنَ بريئات تماماً من القلق الذي أعانيه بسبب التأخير أو المواد المجهولة التي تأذين بها أجسامهن.. تبدو الإلفة واضحة مع صاحب المحل الذي تخصَّص في خراب الوجوه.. ينادينه باسمه (م).. وعند مدخل المكان تدلت عباءات خليجية عليها غبار كثيف، ولُعَب أطفال على الأرفف يبدو أن السنين امتدت بها طويلة: الدمية (فلة)، وعربات ودراجات.. وبجانبها مستحضرات تجميل و«مكياج» أكل عليها الدهر وشرب، ولا أظنها تصلح للبيع.. تبدو كأنّما جمعها طفل مشرَّد للعب بها.. استدرت إلى اليمين قليلاً حيث تقف أولئك الفتيات.. توجد طاولة خشبية مغطاة بمفرش أحمر يقبع خلفها شاب لم يتجاوز العشرينات ويرتدي طاقية صوفية.. أسمر اللون يبدو شعره الناعم من تحت الطاقية.. وملتحٍ ذو ملامح طفولية.. وفي المقابل له تماماً عُلقت رخصة على الحائط من محلية أم درمان ركزت عليها نظري.. كُتب عليها: إدارة الطب البديل صيدلية شعبية. وعلى يميني كانت هنالك أرفُف أخرى بها صناديق عديدة وقوارير، تحمل اسم محلاته، مكتوب عليها محتويات وإرشادات وغيرها.
أخيراً نظر إليَّ الشاب بعد أن فرغ من حديثه مع أولئك «الزبونات».. توجّهت نحوه وأنا متوجسة من جرأة الأسئلة التي سوف أطرحها عليه، أخبرته - بعد أن استعنت بالإشارات - بطلبي، وهو كريم لتفتيح وجهي وبشرتي.. نظر إلى وجهي بتمعُّن من يخشى شيئاً، ولم يلبث أن سألني من أكون؟ قلت له: (زبونة).. فسأل: من أين عرفتِ المكان؟ أجبته باستغراب: المكان واضح. فأشار إلى أن سعر «كريم» تفتيح الوجه (40) جنيهاً، وهو يشمل «كريم» وصابونتين للتفتيح خلال (7) أيام، وقال: بعدها تأخذين مثبِّتاً للون والنضارة مدى الحياة. واستفسرته عن التسمين والتنحيف فقال: هناك نوعان: الموضعي والعام، وإذا كنت مستعجلة جداً يعطيني حقنة سعرها (350) جنيهاً. فقلت متسائلة: أيمكنني أخذها إلى ممرض؟ فنفى بلهجة مستنكرة، خافضاً صوته: (لا.. لا.. لا)، يأتي الدكتور إلى هنا ويحقنك. فتعللت بأنني غير مستعجلة، كما أن تكلفتها باهظة، فأفادني بأنه سوف يعطيني حبوباً وسائلاً لمسح الموضع المراد تسمينه، وسعرها (100) جنيه. وبعد أن أخذ بياناتي - من بطاقة جامعية أحملها - استلم المبلغ المتفق عليه وأعطاني إيصالاً للاستلام، لأن الخلطة تُحضَّر في ما بعد. فسألته عن المعمل فقال إنه خارج المحل، وأن المواد تُجلب من الهند، وأنه ورث هذا العمل من والده الذي يعمل فيه منذ سبعة عشر عاماً، وطمأنني - بلهجة تسويقية مدروسة - بأن المادة عشبيًّة خالصة، وليس لها أي آثار جانبية.
{ كسب الثقة !!
وبعد أن كسبت ثقته، كزبونة، حضرت في اليوم الثاني نهاراً لاستلام المواد التجميلية، وجلست على الكنبة المقابلة للطاولة، وأخذت أراقبه وهو يقوم بخلط بعض المواد، ليكوِّن حبوب التسمين الموضعي، وهي عبارة عن كرات صغيرة جداً بحجم حبوب متوسطة، يغمسها في مادة بيضاء شبيهة ببدرة الطباشير، ويضعها في إناء من الألمونيوم، مثل ذاك الذي يستخدم في عمل «البوش»، وظل هذه المرة مستغرقاً في عمله غير عابئ كثيراً بسماع ما أقوله، كأنه لا يريد شيئاً يفسد عليه عمله، وبعد أن أنهى العملية أعطاني مواد في علب وصناديق من غير أي ديباجة.. عكس ما توقعت بأن يضعها في صناديق الشركة الموجودة أصلاً، كأنّه ينفي أي مسؤولية عندما أحملها. وعندما أمسكتها بيدي يبدو أنه تنفّس الصعداء، كمن حقن ضحيته ووصل إلى هدفه، ولكنه كان يجهل هدفي تماماً في واقع الأمر.
{ معروضات ليست للبيع
حتى أطيل مكوثي في المكان لأجمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات، سألته عن أسعار العباءات المعروضة، فقال إنها ليس للبيع، وعندما استفسرت عن الألعاب قال لي: «خليك منها».
إلى هنا أنهيت حواري معه.. لكن ابتدأت تساؤلات عنيفة تحتشد بذهني!
{ السؤال الصعب
تناهى إلى أسماعي أن المدعو (م) يعطي حقناً لإجهاض الحوامل، وكلما فكرت في صيغة مناسبة لأسأله عنها تبدو لي صعبة تماماً. وعندما وصلت إلى منزلي مساءً، حشدت إخواني حولي وقلت لهم اسمعوا هذه المكالمة: اتصلت به وخاطبته باسمه (م) لأنني أبحث عن مزيد من الثقة من ناحيته، وبدأت مكالمتي مستفسرة عن استعمال المواد التي أخذتها نهاراً، فقال: الكريم مساءً فقط والصابون صباحاً ومساء، وذلك لتفتيح ونضارة الوجه، والحبوب بعد كل وجبة، والمسوح ليلاً للتسمين الموضعي. وسألته أسئلة أخرى عن كريمات شدّ ترهُّلات الجسم والتجاعيد وغيرها، وشعرت بأن المكالمة سوف تنتهي دون أن أسأله أهم أسئلتي، فاستجمعت قواي ودلفت إلى السؤال مباشرة: «صراحة أنا أسكن في داخلية، ولديّ صديقة عندها مشكلة وقالوا لا يوجد شخص غيرك يمكنه أن يساعدها.. إن شاء الله ألقى الحل عندك».. فأجابني واثقاً كمن يتوقع السؤال بعبارة مفعمة بكل ما لديه من الثقة: «بتلقي». قلت له هل عرفتها؟ أجابني واثقاً: «عرفتها»! وحتى أوضح الأمور أكثر قلت: أريد لها شيئاً للإجهاض.. فقال لي: «أعطيك له حقنة سعرها (600) جنيه»، فأكدت له أني سأحضر (500) فقط، فقال لي: لن نختلف، فقط عليكما الحضور عاجلاً. في تلك الأثناء كانت شقيقاتي مع كل كلمة يضعن أياديهن على قلوبهن، وكانت أنفاسي تتسارع من هول ما أقول، وبعد نهاية المكالمة أوضحت لهن أنها مهمة أؤديها وعمل كلفت به من قبل رئيس التحرير. وبعد يومين اتَّصل المدعو (م) بي يؤكد أنه بصدد السفر الخميس القادم.
{ «شيء يظبطها».!!
مرت أيام وما زالت تلك الأحداث تسيطر على ذهني، وقلت في نفسي: ما دام هذا الشخص يبحث عن الربح ولا يخشى شيئاً، ولديه ستار كافٍ، إلا أن ثمة أشياء أخرى أكثر ربحية وأكثر تدميراً يمكنه أن يتاجر فيها. اتصلت به وقلت: «الفتاة التي أخبرتك عنها انتابتها حالة نفسية.. سمعت أن لديكم عشبة يمكن أن تخلصها من تلك الحالة»؟ فأجابني: «ندِّيك حاجة تظبطها». فسألته عن سعرها فقال: «ما مشكلة نديك ليها مع العلاج داك».
{ «ساندوتشات» عجيبة
تناهى إلى أسماع «الاهرام اليوم» أن هنالك شخصاً مختصاً في التجميل وتفتيح البشرة، وأيضاً يبيع «ساندوتشات» للإجهاض.. تحركت بعربة الصحيفة وتعمدت إيقافها بعيداً، ثم تتبعنا الوصف إلى المحل الذي يقبع في أم درمان داخل سوق ود نوباوي في طريق الثورة بالوادي.. جلت ببصري أبحث عن المحل فلم أعثر على أثر.. فسألت شاباً كان يقف قريباً مني، بقولي: نبحث عن محلات كريمات «قدر ظروفك».. فدلني على «كشك» صغير به نساء بأعمار مختلفة، وبعد جهد تمكنت من رؤية الشخص المعني، فتحدثت إليه مستفزة: «باين عليك ما شاطر.. محلك بلا زبائن»؟ فأجابني ضاحكاً ومتحدياً: «أنا بجوني الطالبات حافلة كاملة».. وبعد أن أخذت مكاناً مناسباً لاحظت وجود أقلام ومجلات قديمة.. تجارة شكلها «ستار».. وبدا لي الشخص، المدعو (م) أيضاً، شاباً في نهاية الثلاثينات، أصلع، أسمر، أمامه عدد من «صباعات» علاج الأمراض الجلدية.. أخذ يخلط لإحداهن ما تجاوز التسعة «صباعات»، وفي تلك الأثناء أتت فتاة وجهها وذراعاها محترقة تماماً.. فقال لها: إن شاء الله سوف يصبح وجهك جميلاً.. وأخذ ينظر إلى وجهها ممسكاً برأسها، يقول: «تمام.. تمام»، ثم بعد برهة تحدثت شابة صغيرة لا يتجاوز عمرها (17) عاماً، ذات وجه نضر.. تستعجله لأنها أطالت الانتظار، فالتفتُّ إليها أسألها: «إنتِ زبونة هنا منذ فترة طويلة؟» فردت: نعم.. وقالت إنها تسكن في مدني وتدرس في جامعة مدني الأهلية، وأتت إلى أسرة عمها في زيارة، وفي كل مرة تبتاع كفايتها من الكريمات إلى حين زيارة أخرى.. وطلبت منه (كريم) لوجهها.. فخلط لها أكثر من (8) مراهم: نيرفا، توب جل، موفيت جل، لوكسدار، بيوتي، بوهلي.. وحبة ما مجهولة، وأخذ دفتر دون فيه اسمها والمواد التي تم خلطها جميعها.. وقال إذا أظهرت نتائج جيدة سوف يعطيها إياها مرة أخرى، وإذا لم يحدث ذلك سوف يقوم بتغييرها.
ثم سألتُ إحدى الواقفات حول وجود مواد تساعد على الإجهاض، فقالت إنه يعطي حبوب تسمى (التفيل)، وهي ذات مفعول مزدوج، تسمن بعض مناطق في الجسم وتقوم بعمل الإجهاض، وكذلك قالت إن هنالك سندوتشات تحتوى على «Luxed.R» ومعه مواد أخرى. وقال (م) صاحب المحل إن لديه المادة وليس لديَّ دعوة بتفاصيلها.. بحجة «أنا ما دكتورة».
هذا ليس (فيلم) أو خيالاً.. لكنه واقع في بلادي يحدث نهاراً جهاراً في (14) فرعاً لهذا الشخص بولاية الخرطوم!! 
وأنقلكم إلى مشهد آخر أكثر إحباطاً..
{ رحلة إحباط
أخذت مواد التدمير، المسماة للتجميل مجازاً، واتصلت بالدكتور ياسر ميرغني، رئيس جمعية حماية المستهلك، الذي قال ليس لديه إمكانية تحليلها، وأشار عليَّ بفتح بلاغ بنيابة حماية المستهلك، التي لا يمكنها أن تستقبل بلاغاً إلا في حالة وقوع ضرر على أشخاص!!
{ البحث عن تحليل
توجهت إلى معمل (استاك) الذي رفض هو الآخر تحليل العينة ورد: ما دخل الصحفيين في التحليل!! واتصلت بأحد مصادري الذي رأيت فيه الجسارة، وبالفعل التزم لنا بتحليل المادة، ولكنه ملكني التفاصيل بصفته غير الرسمية، وعرفني بأستاذة دفعها حب المعرفة والاستطلاع وفضول العلماء الطبيعي، وتبرعت بصفة شخصية بتحليل محتويات المادة بواسطة مختبر كيميائي عادي، رغم صعوبة تحليل المادة لعدم احتوائها على ديباجة محتويات، وقالت إن مجرد بيع مادة خالية من الديباجة وتاريخ الصلاحية مؤشر للفساد وتدهور مريع.
المهم تم تحليل المواد بواسطة الاختبار الكيميائي العادي، وظهرت الخواص الفيزيائية لعيْنة السمن الموضعي على النحو الآتي:
الحالة: سائلة، اللون: بني، الرائحة: قابضة نفاذة، وسجلت معامل الانكسار: 1.350 والكثافة 50937.2
أما حالة الذوبانية فهو يذوب في الماء، مما يدل على أنه يتم تحضيره بالماء، أي استخلاصه بالماء.
الحمض: PH
الخواص الكيميائية: يوجد بها مواد سكرية نوعية غير مختزلة carbohydrate
الدهون: fatef lipid
برويتانات: protine
{ عينة الحبوب للسمنة
الخواص الفيزيائية
الحالة: صلبة
اللون: أبيض على بنفسجي
رائحة: ليس لها رائحة 

خواصه الكيميائية: يذوب أيضاً في الماء
توجد به سكريات carbohydrate «مختزل»
يوجد به مادة مبيضة «هايبوكينون» ويحتاج إلى تحليل أكثر لمعرفة هل هي في الحدود المسموح بها أم غير مطابقة للمواصفات. 
وأكدت أنه يحتاج إلى أجهزة تحاليل مثل v.v.spect أو GC لأنها أكثر دقة، خاصة وأن هنالك مواد مجهولة لم يظهرها الاختبار العادي ويحدد كميتها.
وأشارت إلى أن هذا خلل خطير: كيف تُباع مواد مجهولة المحتويات وتخلو من الديباجات؟ هذا يُعد كارثة يجب أن ينتبه إليها المسؤولون. وقالت: أي شيء يُحدث هذا التغيير بهذه المعدلات السريعة هو ضار بالصحة، لأنه يغير كيمياء الجسم، مما يتسبب في الإصابة بالسرطانات والأمراض الأخرى.
{ داخل وزارة الصحة الاتحادية
أكدت إدارة الصيدلة لـ «الأهرام اليوم» أنه لا يوجد محل أعشاب طبية وعطرية مرخص من إدارة الصيدلة، وكل المراكز مرخصة من قبل المحليات، وأنها تحاول تفتيش عمل العطارات وتضع له مواصفات، وأكدت أنه لا يوجد قانون وسياسات ونظم ولوائح تحكم عمل النباتات الطبية والعطرية، ولذلك ليس لديها نحوها أي مسؤولية، حسب قانون الصيدلة والسموم.
من جانبها قالت الدكتورة مريم جسور إن وزارة الصحة مسؤولة مسؤولية كاملة عن كل ما يؤثر على صحة الإنسان، وأن هنالك قانون الصحة العامة الذي يحمي صحة المواطن، وقالت إن المحليات تعطي تراخيص للمحل لكن ليس لما يباع بداخلها.
{ أين اختفى أمن المجتمع؟
الأمر مخيف ومدمر، يستهدف المجتمع بالدرجة الأولى.. ممارسات تدمر الفضيلة وتخدش الحياء.. مما اضطرنا إلى عرض هذا الملف على أمن المجتمع، لكن دون جدوى كحال سائر الجهات المسؤولة التي لجأنا إليها، ليُطوى هذا الملف عند حد النشر، عسى ولعل أن تراجع الجهات المسؤولة نفسها وتتراجع عن تلك الوسائل المستهترة في التعاطي مع مثل هذه القضايا الخطيرة!! PH : قلوي
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلامات 
  كنت قد كتبت في عدد من المنتديات بوست  بعنوان النجمه والانسولين وتشاهد غدا 
ومن لم يطالع البوست  ساعيد نشره في هذا البوست عقب الفراغ من سرد ماحدث عصر اليوم في هذاالبوست 
كنت قد كتبت وحذرت من هذه المحلات والبوتيكات والطبالي وسردت مالاقيته حينها 
طالعت بالامس تحقيق الاستاذه زواهر فقمت بالاتصال بالصحيفه لاعطائي رقم تلفون الاستاذه زواهر لكن لم اوفق ولم اجد رقم تلفونها عند كل من اعرفهم في الوسط الاعلامي 
اليوم استعنت بالحي الدائم الذي لايموت وذهبت لسوق ((......)) وهو سوق مشهور رغم انه ليس سوق بالمعني المفهوم اذ هو سوق عشوائي به مجموعه من الطبالي وقليل من الدكاكين واختياري للسوق كان لانني ربطت بين ماكتبته زواهر وخمنت من تقصد في تحقيقها فذهبت لذاك السوق 
((للمعلوميه زواهر ذهبت لمحلات في ام درمان اما انا فذهبت للخرطوم ))
دلفت للسوق فوجدت نفسي الراجل الوحيد وسط نسوان وبنات ما بتعدن 
وقفت بعيد اتابع 
البائع يسلم البنات والنسوان الواقفات اغراضهن الغريبه التي تتنوع بين حبوب تشحيم ((تسمين يعني )) وحبوب اجهاض وحبوب منع حمل للطالبات وواقي ذكري وواقي انثوي وبلاوي زرقاء 
طال انتظاري وانا اترقب ان ينفض سامر بنات الجامعه والنسوان عشان اتكلم مع البائع 
لكن هيهات 
بعد مده من الزمن بقن واقفات اتنين بس مع البائع 
اتجهت ووقفت غير بعيد منو 
وده لي سببين الاول يشوفني بنات الهم ديل ويمشن 
والتاني ينتبه لوجوي عشان اخلص بدري بدري 
نواصل بعد الفاصل 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## الشمشار

*انتبه البائع لوجودي لكن زي مابقولو الشباب عمل رايح ((يعني عمل فيها ماشايفني ))
اقتربت منه اكثر قال لي اتفضل 
نطقها بجفاء غريب 
انا 
بنتظرك لامن تخلص 
هنا البنات اتحسسن ومشن 
انتهزت الفرصه وقلت لي داير واقي 
هو 
ذكري ولا انثوي 
انا 
ذكري طبعا 
سلمني الواقي وقعد يضحك وقال لي بابتسامه صفراء  ((الخميس خميسك ))
ضحكت 
وقلت لي اسمع البت الكانت واقفه قبل شويه دي بتعرفها 
هو وقد بدأ علي وجهه التجهم 
لا ليه ؟ 
انا 
لا بس حلوه وعجبتني 
هو 
عجبتك 
انا
جدا 
ضحك هو وقال لي 
كل يومين بتجيني هنا 
انا 
ممكن طلب 
هو 
جدا 
انا 
ممكن تجيب لي رقم تلفونه 
هو 
الظاهر عليك وااقع يازول وقعد يضحك 
((كان هذا مدخل مناسب لكي اتقرب منه ويحكي لي والحمد لله بلع الطعم ))
واصل في الحديث 
انا مابعرف اسمها هي زبونه بس بتجيني في الاسبوع مرتين 
انا 
مامشكله الاسم المهم تلفونه 
هو 
انت ساكن قريب من هنا ولاشنو ؟ 
انا 
ليه ؟؟؟؟
هو 
لاني شايفك جاي ومقرر انك بكره تجي كمان 
انا 
بكره الخميس ياعمك اجي وين ؟؟؟
وضحكنا انا وهو 
انا 
تعرف انت ريحتني هسي لو كنت مشيت الصيدليه كان الصيدلي قعد يحقق معاي انت متزوج ولا ما متزوج وعوارات زي دي 
هو 
شوف ياحبيب انا عاده ماببيع لي اي زول لكن لامن شفتك متردد عرفتك زبون ماهواء
انا 
يعني شنو هواء ؟؟؟؟
هو 
هواء ياعمك محوكه يعني ((محوكه تعني حكومه ))
والطمني انك ماهواء عكاكيزك ديل 
انا 
شوف يافرده انت مادام مشيت الامور بيناتنا باسطه انا داير حقنه 
هو باستغراب 
حقنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حقنه شنو؟؟؟؟
انا 
حقنه مخالصه ((وده اسمها مخالصه وتعني اجهاض وهي التخلص من الجنين ))
هو 
يعني شنو ؟؟؟؟
انا 
كيف يعني شنو ؟ طلبي وااضح ياعمك والبتطلبو بديك لي 
هو 
اسمع انت خلي لي تلفونك انا ماعارف انت بتقصد شنو ؟ لكن اي شئ عندنا في 
انا 
جدا 
واديته نمره التلفون ومن هناك علي بيتنا عدل 
ده كل الحصل لحدي هسي واول مايحصل جديد في الموضوع بنزله ليكم هنا في البوست ده 

ودعتكم الله 



*

----------


## الشمشار

*وهاكم ده البوست القلت ليكم كتبتو قبل كده في عده منتديات باسم 
النجمه والانسولين وتشاهد غدا 
هههههههههههههه اكيد الزول البيقرا العنوان بتاع البوست ده بقول في زول رسل لي الشمشار باغه شربوت من شربوت صاموتي وانا طشيت شبكه لكن وحاتكم الموضوع فعلا غريب 
النجمه 
هي حبوب تاخذها الانسات الضعيفات عشان يسمنن والانسولين ايضا بستعملو البنات عشان سمنه السجم دي 
اما تشاهد غدا فدي حبوب يا شباب البت تبلعها الليله وهي ممصرنه زي مصران النعجه العجوز وبكره تبقي زي الدعول عذرا سلامات 
بعد الفاصل في هوايل انتظرو ويدكم شيلوها من الريموت مافي اي زول يغير المحطه جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
القصه بدت معاي وانا في واحده من العطارات 
الزول بتاع العطاره صاحبي ولامن وصلت دكانو انبسط قال لي انا عندي مشوار مهم خمسه دقايق واجي بس اقعد لي في العطاره دي 
قلت لي وكان جا زبون قال لي بايعو قلت لي لا يا اخوي حاجاتكم ام اسامي غريبه دي مابعرف ليها كدي انت امشي مشوارك واي زبون يجي بخلي ينتظرك 
مرق بي جاي جن خاشات ثلاثه بنات وسلمن علي وسالن من سيد العطاره قلت ليهم بجي وفي كنبه كده قلت ليهم اقعدو فيها وقعدن وبقن يتونسن مع بعض 
هههههههههههه انا ماشمشار حا انقل ليكم الحوار الدار بي حذافيرو 
الاولي 
لكن يافلانه وشك بقي مبالغه عملتي لي شنو؟
(ههههههههههه التقول انا صوره قدامن لاخجل لا اختشاء )
الثانيه 
ولا اي حاجه 
في سري قلت ليها لا بالله اها يابت الاتراك 
الثالثه اظنو الكلام ماعاجبه طوالي غيرت الموضوع 
شفتو فلانه بقت سمينه ماشاء الله ماتقولي ياها دي فلانه الكان الهوا يرميها ديك 
صاحت الاولي بري يااختي قبلها وحده بتستعمل الانسولين 
الشمار كتلني قلت ليها الله يشفيها 
صعقت عندما ضحكت وقالت لي ماعندها سكري هي 
ههههههههههههه عارفكم فتحتو خشومكم البقيه بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وقفنا عندما قالت لي الفتاه ان زميلتهم التي تستعمل الانسولين ليست مريضه بداء السكري حمانا الله واياكم وشفي ضحايا هذا المرض قولو امين 
المهم واحده فيهم وكانها تحدث نفسها ياربي فلان ده بلقي عندو النجمه اجابتها احداهن بتكون في اخر مره جيت كانت عندو تداخلت الثالثه في الموضوع الظاهر علي فلان ده بتاخر (بقصدو بتاع العطاره ) قلت ليهم لا خمسه دقائق بيجي سالتني احداهن انتي بتبقي لي فلان شنو ؟ قلت ليها زميل 
قالت لي زميل شغل ولادراسه انا ما الشمار حارقني قلت ليها زيل شغل هههههههههههههه صاحبوني طوالي وانهالت علي الاسئله 
بتعمل خلطات للجسم ؟
عاين يافلان انا بستعمل بهلي ومانفع معاي ؟
اسمع احسن النجمه ولا الحقن ولا تشاهد غدا ؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه انا راسي جاط 
قلت ليهم انا بعدت من الشغلانه دي فتره ومابقدر افيدكم لانو المعلومات العندي كلها قديمه لكن .... في هذه اللحظات اتي بتاع العطاره وانا مرقت بره الدكان عشان يبايعهم بي راحتو وانتظرت لحدي ما طلعو وزي مابقولو ناس الصحافه حملت اوراقي واقلامي ويدفعني شماري وسالت بتاع العطاره 
بعد الفاصل شوفو الحاصل 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا يصلح الحال ويكفي الناس شر خلايق الله ..
الكل مسؤول عن مايحدث الأسر، والجهات المختلفة بمسمياتها، والمجتمع، والمدارس
والجامعات ، والمنابر الدينية ..

نسأل الله العافية وان يعافي مجتمنا ..

*

----------


## الشمشار

*عدنا دخلت في صاحبي شمال طوالي سالتو 
ماهي حبوب النجمه ؟
وفيم تستعمل طبيا ؟
وبتجيكم كيف البيبيعه ليكم منو ؟
ومنو العبقري الاكتشف انها بتسمن ؟
و......و......و ....
ضحك صديقي وقال لي 
شوف يااخوي النجمه والمسيجور وتشاهد غدا دي حبوب طبيه بتعالج امراض كتيره 
سالتو بتجيبوها من وين ؟
قال لي بيجيبوها تجار تهريب وطبعا مكسبه الف في الميه وبتاعين البوتيكات وبعض العطارات بيبيعوها بالدس 
والله ما عارف الاكتشف انها بتسمن منو 
قلت لي والانسولين قال لي دي مصيبه تانيه واضيف ليك هرمونات الدجاج البدوها ليه للتسمين بعض البنات بتناولوها عن طريق الحقن حقنه كل شهر ههههههههههه اتخيلو هرمونات تسمين الدجاج 
وقلت لي طيب الحاجات دي وعرفناها 
المتهمين البعدهم 
ديانا 
كلي 
روز
زارينا 
فير اند لالفلي 
توب جل 
بهلي 
كريم كوره 
والمصيبه الاسمه بيو كلير 
ده غير المصايب التانيه 
انا سمعت انو بتحتوي علي الكورتيزون وبتسبب مشاكل كبيره منها الفشل الكلوي وحاجات تانيه امراض كلها مزمنه 
قال لي 
شوف الكريمات دي ببيعه بي طريقتين يا اما بالمعلقه (قدر ظروفك) يا اما بالعلبه اوالصباع 
سالتو طيب البنات بيشترو يومي 
قال لي ههههههههههه عندي زبونه موش يومي دي بتجي تشتري في اليوم عشره مرات 
انا عندي عوده للموضوع وحا اجيب ليكم راي الطب والصيدله وراي بعض البنات الراحو ضحيه حبوب وحقن التسمين والكريمات 
انتظرو الجاي اخطر
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وهاكم بعض الحقائق عن الكورتيزون 
الكورتيزون يدخل فى كثير من العقاقير الطبية وبالرغم من فوائده الطبية 
الا انه له تاثيرات جانبية خطيرة اذا لم يوخذ بوصفة طبية محددة 
ويوتى عن طريق الفم والحقن ويوجد ايضا منه مراهم ومن اثاره الجانبية
ارتفاع ضغط العين(الماء البيضاء)وارتفاع مستوى السكر فى الدم ومرض 
الروماتزم وتخفيض المناعة واستدارة الوجه وتجمع الدهون بين الرقبة 
والاكتاف وزيادة العطش والتبول والام العضلات وحجز عنصر الصوديوم
داخل الجسم مما يؤدى الى زيادة السوائل وتنشا الاديميا ويرتفع ضغط الدم 
مما يزيد العبء على القلب كما يطرد عنصر البوتاسيوم مع البول مما يؤدى 
الى تاخر التئام الجروح والتجرثم الفيروسى والبكتيرى والفطرى فيصاب 
الشخص بمرض اخر دون ان يشعر لان الكورتيزون يخفى اعراض التجرثم 
كما يؤدى الى ترقق الجلد وظهورالشعيرات الدموية ويغير البيئة البكتيرية 
على سطح الجلد مما يؤدى الى نمؤ جراثيم ضارة كالفطريات
مما يذكر بان الشابات يتناولن كثير من حبوب الشهية والسمنة التى تحتوى
على الكورتينون واخطرها على الاطلاق ما يدعى (بابو نجمة)
يتناولن كثير من حبوب الشهية والسمنة التى تحتوى على الكورتيزون


*

----------


## الشمشار

*والمقال ده من جريده الصحافه 
أطباء: هذه العقاقير مضرة بالجسم وهي أدوية غير مجازة من وزارة الصحة!
على غير سلوك جميع نساء الارض، وعلى الرغم من أن كل العالم من حولنا يشجع النحافة ويعتبرها هى المقياس الأول للجمال الا أن في السودان الوضع يختلف تماماً، اذ ان النساء يلهثن وراء السمنة وزيادة الوزن استناداً الى ثقافات قديمة انقرضت مع ظهور العصر الرقمي حيث صارت الرشاقة من اهم ملامح المرأة العصرية.
كثيرات ممن يسعين الى البدانة يرجعن الامر الى الرجل السوداني نفسه اذ يعتقدن ان الرجل يفضل المرأة البدينة على الضعيفة الشيء الذي دفع ببعض النساء للسعي نحو البدانة حتى وصل بهن الامر الى استعمال حبوب زيادة الوزن بافراط شديد دون استشارة الطبيب او معرفة تاريخ صناعتها او التي صنعت لاجلها، ومؤثراتها الجانبية، 
"الصحافة" ومن أجل تقصي الحقائق قامت بجولة ميدانية شملت المستهلكين والتجار ورأي الأطباء حتى نضع الحقائق بين أيديكم.
في البداية سألت تاجرا قيل لي انه يعمل في بيع هذه الحبوب وبعد شد وجذب وبعد ان تعهدت له بحجب اسمه اكد وجودها وتداولها في السوق واضاف (بعض التجار يأتون بها شهرياً ويقومون بتوزيعها علينا نحن «التجار الصغار» ، فهي تجارة رابحة ودخلها عالٍ وسريع فالاموال «الطائلة» التي يجنيها التجار أكثر من اي بضاعة اخرى نظراً للطلب المتزايد عليها.وعن اضرارها قال ان بعض التجار يقولون انها تؤدي الى الموت.. هكذا قالها وتركنا .)
هاجر محمد قالت( هنالك الكثير من البنات يتعاطين حبوب زيادة الوزن لزيادة اوزانهن وهن يعتقدن ان الحبوب مفعولها سريع ) ...لكن تبقى خطورة الامر عندما تتوقف احداهن عن استعمال الحبوب اذ سرعان ما يتراجع وزنها وتصاب بامراض كثيرة مثل وجود مياه تحت الجلد ورطوبة في الرجلين وعدم تناسق في الجسم بعد أيام قليلة لانها تؤدي للسمنة في مناطق محددة من الجسم وترى هاجر ان طرق زيادة الوزن من غيرتعاطي الحبوب كثيرة ، مثل التركيبات البلدية «حلبه» و «دخن» فمفعولها جيد وغير مضر وتقول ان الراحة النفسية لها أثر على زيادة الوزن وتضيف هاجر على الرغم من أن هذا زمن النحافة وان ملكة الجمال يتم اخيارها على أساس النحافة اولاً.
* الطالبة آمنة محمد قالت انها صاحبة تجربة في تعاطي الحبوب اذ قامت باستخدام نوع (ابونجمة) وعن مصدر الشراء قالت كالآخرين اذا اردت ان تحصل عليها ما عليك الا الذهاب الى اقرب (فترينة) بالسوق العربي لتحصل على ما تريد) . وذكرت بانه خلال أسبوعين فقط ظهرت نتائج الحبوب وازداد وزنها بطريقة ملحوظة واستمرت في تعاطي الحبوب حتى وصلت المرحلة التي تريدها، ولكن (والحديث لآمنة) عندما اوقفت الحبوب وجدت نفسها فاقدة الشهية هذا ترتب عليه ان اصبح جسمها هزيلاً وبعد شهرين فقط عادت صحتها الى الاسوأ واصيبت برطوبة في جسمها واصبحت عرضة لمرض الملاريا في أي وقت.
وتمضي آمنة وهى تحكي بحسرة: انا نادمة على مافعلت ولا أنصح أي فتاة بان تلجأ الى هذه الوسيلة على الاطلاق.
* رحاب محمد رأيها ان الحبوب مضرة ضرراً بالغاً وذلك لما تخلفه من أمراض مثل العقم وغيره وتعتبر ان كل من يقوم باستعمال هذه الحبوب هن سطحيات اذ ان البدانة مرض ليس الا، فهي لا تضيف اي بعد جمالي على الفتاة بل تحد من حركتها وتجعل شكلها مقززاً وهنالك نساء يعتقدن ان تعاطي الحبوب يزيد اوزانهن فيصبحن جميلات وهذا يحدث أحياناً لأن بعض الرجال يفضلون المرأة البدينة. وهو اعتقاد اوقع فتيات عديدات بين براثن البحث عن السمنة عبر العقاقير. 
* رؤية بياك قرشي ان أي بنت تقوم بتعاطي الحبوب تكون قد (انتهت) على حد تعبيرها لأن الحبوب عواقبها وخيمة وترى ان المرأة تكون جميلة في الوزن الوسط وترى ان النحافة مطلوبة ومرغوبة لدى صفوة المجتمع والطبقات الراقية. أما عن الحبوب المستخدمة لدى الفتيات فمصادرها غير معروفة ولايوجد تاريخ للصلاحية وتعتقد ان الجهات المختصة لا تقوم بدورها في الحدمن دخول هذه الحبوب للبلاد.
* نهي محمد قالت ( رأيت الكثير من الفتيات يتعاطين هذه الحبوب مثل نوع (ابونجمة) فازداد وزنهن بصورة مريبة،) واضافت ( لا يعقل ان تستخدم الفتاة حبوباً هي أساساً تستخدم لتسمين الابقار كما يقول كثيرون عنها لتقوم بدر اللبن وتسمينها، دون ان تعرف المضار الناتجة عن استعمال هذه الحبوب.)
* الرجال لهم رأيهم في الموضوع و نصيب في انتشار مثل هذه الحبوب وعن رأيهم قال محمد خير انه لا يفضل البنت التي تزيد وزنها باستعمال الحبوب فهى يجب ان تكون مؤمنة وترضى بما قسمه الله لها ويضيف ان الانسان مهما حاول ان يغير في خلق الله تكون النتيجة عكسية والشواهد على ذلك كثيرة، وانا افضل ان تكون زوجتي متوسطة.
فيما نفى محمد من جانب آخر التهمة الموجهه اليه باعتبار ان الرجال هم السبب في استعمال هذه الحبوب وذلك بنظرتهم لنصفهم الآخر بطريقة مغايرة، ويقول ان الامر فيه انتقاص من دورالمرأة وعقلها في المقام الاول فلا يستقيم الامر في أن نقول ان الرجال هم السبب وراء تفشي استعمال هذه الحبوب.
*أبوبكر عمر يرى ان هنالك انواع كثيرة من الحبوب فمنها ما يستعمل لتسمين الوجه فقط هناك انواع لتسمين الارجل وغيرها ، فهي حبوب ربما تزيد حجم الجسم في وقتها ولكن مستقبلاً تأتي باورام خبيثة وتقفل شرايين القلب ونجد ان هذه البضاعة تكون عند اصحاب الفترينات أي لا توجد في ثلاجات تحفظ ولا رطوبة عالية اي تختلف حينما تكون في الصيدلية منها عندما تكون في الفترينات لأن من يبيعونها لا علاقة لهم بمهنة الطب ولا تكون معها روشتة لذلك على الجهات المختصة التحرك الفوري وذلك بالقيام بحملات لابادتها.
ويرى ابوبكر ان هناك وجبات طبيعية سودانية يمكن ان تقوم بالتسمين والزيادة بدلاً من استعمال حبوب تقود الى التهلكة.
* الصيدلانية هالة احمد ذكرت ان هذه الحبوب (البيروكتين) تصرف لمرضى الحساسية ومن آثارها الجانبية انها تسهم في زيادة الوزن و ترفع ضغط الدم وتسبب مياه تحت الجلد اذ يخيل للمستعمل انه سمين ولكنه غير ذلك، فما هي الا مياه تحت الجلد، ومن آثارها الجانبية ايضاً انها تقلل من مناعة الجسم اذ يصبح الجسم عرضة للمرض في أي وقت ويزيد مناطق معينة من الجسم مثل البطن مثلاً.
* الدكتور ايمن عثمان بصيدلية البسمة قال ( هناك انواع عديدة من هذه الحبوب ومخاطرها ان عقار «البايروكتين» يستخدم أصلاً للمرضى الذين يعانون من الحساسية)وعن آثاره الجانبية قال ( هذه العقاقير تفتح الشهية وعندما يتعاطاها الشخص كثيراً يصبح مدمناً عليها وهذا امر خطير كما انهاتسهم في زيادة الوزن فهي عقاقير غيرمسجلة في وزارة الصحة حتى الآن هذا يعني انه لم تخضع لعمليات الفحص.
وعن عقار (ابونجمة) قال انه يتبع لمجموعة cortisone ويصرف لمرضى الأزمة وزارعي الكلى لأنه يقوم بتقليل المناعة ويقوم أيضاً بهشاشة العظام ويزيد الحجم بصورة غير طبيعية أي انه عبارة عن ورم ويكون جسم الشخص الذي يتعاطاه عرضة للجروح من أي احتكاك ومن آثاره انه يزيد ضغط الدم في الرأس وزيادة السكري.
واضاف ( هذه العقاقير لا يجب ان تباع لغير المرضى ولا تستخدم لأي غرض آخر بالاضافة الى انها تدخل البلاد عن طريق التهريب لأنها غير مجازة من وزارة الصحة.
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*وده رد جاني للموضوع في احد المنتديات 
موضوعك روعة 
أنا صاحب خبرة فى الموضوع دا 
البنات بدن بى حبوب أسمها البنتازول عشان يسمنو
و لو تعرف هذه الحبوب أصلا هى طارد للديدان عند الحيوانات ( ضان/ماعز)
وشكل الحبة زى الطبشير
وأظن فى واحدة كان سبب النحافة عندها هى الديدان 
فاستخدمت هذه الحبوب وجابت نتيجة معاها و أنتشر الموضوع
لكن الخطورة فى أن جرعة هذه الحبوب مضبوطة على الحيوانات و هناك خطورة على كبد الأنسان فى حال تناولها 
بالأضافة لخطورة ظهور طفيليات مقاومة للعقارات المعروفة
ولعلاج النحافة يجب أولا معرفة سبب النحافة و من ثم علاجها بواسطة الطبيب المختص

*

----------


## الشمشار

*وده مقال تاني من صحيفه اخبار اليوم السودانيه 
صـــــــــراع العقاقير
المرأة بين النحافة والبدانة !!
طبيبة : الافراط في النحافة او البدانة قد يؤدى الي خلل في شكل الانسان
صيدلى : اصبح هناك تحايل بالروشتات للحصول علي الادوية
اخصائية تغذية: الرجيم يعتمد علي معرفة الوزن مقارنة بطول الشخص
منذ فجر التاريخ والمرأة تبحث عن الجمال واستمر هذا الاهتمام حتى الآن مع اختلاف الوسائل والادوات والطرق وغاب عن اذهاننا ان بعض هذه الوسائل والادوات قد تؤثر علي الصحة رغم التطور الكبير الذى يشهده المجتمع - زيادة الوزن والنحافة اصبح هوساً يجتاح النساء ويثير في ذات الوقت الجدل وتعلق جهات الاختصاص .. ومحاولة لايجاد تفسير اسباب لما اصبح تمارسه النساء هل هو عدم رضا احباط ام رغبة للسعى وراء الافضل وماهى المرأة الجميلة البدينة ام النحيفة ؟ وماذا عن الغراء الفرعاء مصقولة العوارض .. وقد اتجهنا نحو المستهلكين والموردين واخيرا المختصين وصولاِ الى الحلول المنطقية.
تحدثت الينا شادية محمد عوض وهى ربة منزل وقالت انها ظاهرة لم تحدث صدفة او بدون مقدمات وانما هى مواصلة لممارسة بدأ انتشارها في المجتمع منذ فترة وقالت هى من استخدام العقاقير الطبية دون معرفة نتائجها ومضاعفاتها التى يمكن ان تحدث وقالت ولا ارى ضرورة لاستعمال اشياء يمكن ان تعرضنى الي تشوهات مدى الحياة فهذه مخاطرة فيجب ان ننظر الي الاثار المترتبة علي ذلك واضافت فنظرة تفاؤل بقليل من الرضا بالواقع وباتباع اساليب معينة يمكن ان نحقق ما نسعى اليه. 
واضافت ام اليمن ان المرأة بطبعها تميل الي ان تصبح جميلة وتحقق ذلك بطرق مختلفة وهناك اسباب اخرى تجعل المرأة تقدم علي استخدام مختلف الوسائل التى تختص بـ ( البدانة - النحافة) البحث عن زوج او المحافظة علي زوج يراها دائما فى صورة جميلة واضافت ام ايمن انها ترى بعض النساء سطحيات من حيث التفكير جاهلات بالحياة وقيمتها ومبادئها غائبات عن الوعي اهتمامهن فقط بالمظهر لا يهمهن سوى ذلك غائبات عن نتائج ما سيحدث جراء استخدامهن الاشياء التى تستخدم لزيادة الوزن او اتباع رجيم دون استشارة المختصين في هذا المجال . 
وايضا التقينا سلافه عبدالواحد خريجة جامعة السودان والتى بدأت حديثها باستياء ان المرأة اصبحت تلجأ في بعض الاحيان الي استخدام العقاقير الغير مامونة السلامة من اجل الرشاقة والبدانة وكل واحدة لها وجهة نظر مختلفة وهذا بالتاكيد يتسبب في مشاكل تعود عليهن اولا واضافت ان الانفتاح الفضائى جعل البعض له منهجا مختلفا وقالت ان معالجة هذه الظاهرة تكمن في القناعة والرضا بما اعطاها رب العباد الى كل منا وقالت والكل لديها مواضع جمال معينة فلتبحث عنها واذا اردت تحقيق اي هدف يجب اتباع وسائل مدروسة ومحسوبة حتى تحصل علي نتيجة ايجابية.
هناك مفاهيم اخرى لجمال المرأة هذا هو رأى امين عوض الكريم ممرض 
وهى الالتزام بالسلوك والزي الشرعى ومدى استيعابها للمفاهيم والقيم الدينية هذا اهم من انها تهتم بالجانب الظاهري وزيادة الوزن ونقصانه ليس ذات اهمية انما الاعتدال في كل شئ مع التركيز علي الجانب الدينى هذا هو الجمال . 
واضاف الاستاذ حسام عزالدين بكرى ان المجتمع دائما ما يراه يفضل المرأة البدينة انما هو يفضل النحيفة الي الوسط وقال انه يرى هنالك هوس لزيادة الوزن رغم ان الوزن الذى يحدث نتيجة استخدام اشياء معينة يكون غير متوازن وتكون المرأة عبارة عن كتلة من اللفافة المتحركة . 
خير الامور اوسطها هذا هو بداية حديث دكتوره نعمات حسن ابوبكر رئيسة قسم الاسنان بجامعة الخرطوم وقالت ان الجمال جمال الاخلاق والانسان مهما كان شكله جميل واخلاقه عكس ذلك قد يراه الاخرين غير جميل ووصفت تفكير بعض النساء اللائى يستخدمن اشياء لزيادة الوزن او استخدام رجيم سطحيات لاهتمامهن بالمظهر يستخدمن ذلك دون معرفة المصدر والاثار الجانبية التى يمكن ان تحدث وهذه الاشياء تباع في الاسواق دون رقابة وختمت حديثها ان مفاهيم الجمال نفسها قد تختلف من شخص الى اخر . 
واضافت طبيبة فضلت حجب اسمها ان الافراط في النحافة او البدانة يؤدى الي خلل وعدم توازن حتى فى شكل الانسان وقالت خير الامور اوسطها مع التركيز علي استشارة المختصين فى اى جانب من الجوانب (النحافة او البدانة) وحتى يتم الحصول علي نتائج ايجابية بصورة امنه . 
واشارت د. زينب عثمان طبيبة اسنان ان المرأة البدينة هى المرغوبة اجتماعيا واصبحت غالبية النساء يسعين وراء ذلك وقالت هى تفضل المرأة الممتلئة لكنها ضد استخدام الحبوب التى تباع دون رقابة مثل (النجمه - البرياكتين - الفواكة - الميسجور) وايضاً الاعشاب التى تستخدم في هذا الغرض (الكثيرة) وهذه تنتشر حتى في السعودية وتستخدمها النساء هناك بانتشار لزيادة الوزن وقالت انا ارى ان استخدام العقاقير دون استشارة المختصين لها اثار جانبية فنرى حبوب النجمة هي في الاصل تستخدم للحيوانات وعند استخدام النساء لها تعمل علي تكدس السوائل تحت الجلد اما البيركتين يعمل علي ارتخاء عضلات الجسم واضافت ان الاعتماد علي الطبيعة افضل فيجب التركيز علي النشويات لزيادة الوزن. 
وحكت ع أ - ان لها تجربة مريرة نتيجة للاستخدام العشوائى لحبوب زيادة الوزن (النجمة) وكان هذا تحت شعار (النجمة تخلي الوش قدر الهجمة) وقالت ان حلمى كان ان اصبح جميلة وممتلئة في ليلة زواجى واحسست انه يمكننى ان احقق ذلك باستخدامى لها خصوصا واننى رأيت نموذجا قد حقق ذلك وهى جارتى - استخدمت هذه الحبوب وكان بتفكيرى استخدام الحقن ( الانسولين) لتسمين مناطق محددة - وما ان تناولت هذه الحبوب ولم اتمهل قليلا اصبت بمضاعفات مكثت علي اثرها فترة في المستشفى ونقص وزنى عما كان عليه واوشكت علي ان افارق الحياة فنصيحتى الي كل من ترغب في استخدام هذه (السموم) ان تبتعد عنها حتى لا تعرض نفسها الي المخاطر. 
واضافت مروة طالبة انها تسعى الي تخفيف وزنها وقد اتبعت في ذلك وسائل كثيرة عبارة عن وصفات غذائية معينة بالاضافة الى اعشاب واتباع برنامج رياضى وقالت انه ارهقتها كثيرا دون ان تتلمس نتيجة رغم اصرارها عليه فتركت الامر علي حد قولها وفى معيتها ان تتابع فيما بعد مع مختص في هذا المجال وقالت هذا كله من اجل الحصول علي شكل يرضى ( سى السيد) ولنفوز بفارس احلام يراها جميلة واضافت وحتى اشعر بالرضا النفسى .
سماح محمد ذكرت ان الجمال نعمة وان الله لم يخلق شيئاً قبيحا ففى الواقع نحن نسعى لكي نتجمل بوسائل قد تكون ضارة ولكن نستخدمها بفهم ان فلانة استخدمت كذا او اصبحت كذا وذكرت ان الاشياء التى تستخدم للجمال كثيرة لذا يجب ان نتحرى عن المصدر ولكن للاسف لا نهتم بهذا الجانب كثيراً ونتلقى الروشته من صديقة او اى شخص لاعلاقة له بمفهوم التغذية السليمة - واضافت حتى السابق كانت مفاهيم الجمال تختلف فالمرأة البدينة هى الجميلة والان قد اختلفت المفاهيم واصبحت المرأة تتجه نحو النحافة وصالونات الرجيم .
لكل شخص وجهة نظر مختلفة لكن هناك اشياء نتفق عليها هذا هو بداية حديثى 
وهناك من ينظم حياته بنظام المحاكاة وان كانت المرأة لا تحتاج لذلك فبمجرد ان اي زميلتى او جارتى استخدمت اسلوبا معينا - زيادة او نقصان - فيصبح لزاماً علي محاكاتها فالقناعة كنز لا يفنى وبه يمكن ان يحدث التراضى النفسى فيجب علي المرأة ان تعتمد علي الاشياء الطبيعية ـ صيدلية المطبخ وبه يمكن ان نحقق ما تريد وقالت احياناً نراها قد شوهت جمالها الذى كانت عليه بايديها وهناك من تستخدم الكريمات دون معرفة بخطورتها واثارها التى يمكن ان تحدث وتزيد وزنها بصورة قد يراها الاخرون قد صارت قبيحة.ويطيب لنا احقاقاً للقارئ ان نشرك معنا بائعى الحبوب حتى نبرز وجهة نظرهم وماذا عن التوقعات التشاؤمية فى ظل الاستخدام العشوائى - هذا بصرف النظر عن النتائج الجمالية - فقط اردنا ان نعرف ماهو مصدر هذه الحبوب وماذا عن المخاطر ومن المسؤول في هذه الحالة - تحدثت الينا ف ع - والتى رفضت ذكر اسمها وهى تبيع الحبوب التى تستخدم في زيادة الوزن وقالت نتحصل عليها من سوق امدرمان ومنها حبوب النجمة - الميسجور - الفواكه - البرياكيت وزبائننا من الجنسين الا ان النساء اكثر وهذا ما تأكدنا منه عند جلوسنا اليها فقد حضرت اليها احدى الزبونات ودار حوار بينهما علي النحو التالى ( احضرتى الحبوب - نعم - اعطينى اثنين شريط - قالت لها فى شريط ناقص اتمه لك من الصنف التانى - ردت الزبونه ممكن لكن مفعوله سريع قالت البائعة نعم والله احمد استعمله -و(شحم) سريع خلاص - وفى اثناء حديثهما سقطت حبه علي الارض واستغرقت وقتاً فما كان من البائعة الا وانحنت ناحيتها وتناولتها واضافتها للزبونة وواصلت البائعة حديثها الينا ان المسميات التى تطلق علي هذه الحبوب هى ( تشاهد غداً - قتيلة . 
واضافت لا ارى عيباً في ذلك الاستخدام لان هناك كثيرا من اللائى استخدمنها وحصلن علي نتائج رائعة وعن سؤالنا لها عن معرفة المصدر والتأكد من الصلاحية قالت هذا مهم ونحن نتحصل عليهامن سوق امدرمان واذا استخدمت المرأة هذه الحبوب حسب التوجيهات لن تتعرض لاى شئ وعن سؤالنا ان هناك من تعرضوا الى مخاطر قالت هناك من تزيد الجرعة بفهم ان تحدث نتيجة اسرع فقلنا لها اذا اردنا نتحقق ان هناك جهات اختصاص هى التى يمكن ان توجهنا - لم تعلق علي حديثنا باى كلمة وحاولت ان تختم حديثها معنا لعدم امتلاك روح الحوار التى يحب ان يتحلى بها كل من يدعى انه ذو تخصص ورغم محاولتنا لاقناعها بسلبية ما تقوم به الا انها صامدة امام موقفها وبالفعل ختمت حديثها ب« ( عادى دى كلها بتستعملها وبتشحم) رددنا عليها ونحن فى قمة استيائنا لحظتها سنبحث في هذا الجانب ونحضر اليك بنتائج المختصين لعلك توافقينا .
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*وهاكم تتمه الموضوع بتاع اخبار اليوم 
وايضاً التقينا مروه محمد صالح بمحلات للتجميل التى قالت ان زبائنها من الصنفين اللاتى يسعين نحو النحافة واخريات للبدانة لكن من يردن زيادة وزنهن هن اكثر واللائى يردن النحافه يركزن علي منطقة البطن بالتحديد وقالت ارى ان المرأة النحيفة هي الاجمل لان البدينة غالباً ما تعانى من الامراض واضافت ان هناك اشياء تستخدم في زيادة الوزن وهى عبارة عن اعشاب و الزيادة تكون مابين 2-3 كيلو شهريا وقالت لا يعتمد عليها فقط بل يستعان بمضاعفة في الاكل فهى فاتحة للشهية وتستورد من السعودية وقالت ان هذه الاعشاب تستخدم منذ قديم الزمان وكانت تستخدم في هذا الغرض وتستخدمها الحوامل ايضا. 
واضافت - تستخدم عشبة بنت السلطان علي تخفيف البدانة ومصدرها سوريا وذكرت ان كريمات التخسيس الموضعى تتحصل عليها من فرنسا الا اننا لم نتلمس مفعولاً لها بصورة ملحوظة ونصفها بانها بطيئة جداً . 
وحتى لا تتسع رقعة الاثار السيئة التى يخلفها الاستخدام العشوائى والتى تتبع في الرشاقة والبدانه والصور الكثيرة والاراء المختلفة التى وجدناها فيما يختص بهذا الموضوع دون ضابط لها وبطريقة المغامرة اصبح لزاماً علينا ان نتوجه لذوى الاختصاص والذين كان لهم وجهة نظر مختلفة. 
استعمال الرجيم هل يهدد صحة المرأة ؟ وماهى الاخطار التى تتعرض لها المرأة لاستعمالها حبوب زيادة الوزن وغيرها من الاشياء : 
التقينا دكتورة سلوى احمد علي رئيسة قسم التغذية بمستشفى بحرى التعليمي والتى حذرت من استخدام الرجيم دون استشارة الجهات المختصة لان ذلك قد يعرض الشخص الي مشاكل عديدة واصبح البعض لديه فهم الرجيم هو الابتعاد عن الاكل واضافت ان الرجيم يعتمد علي معرفة الوزن الذى فيه والذى يجب ان يكون فيه . ومن المهم معرفة مكونات المواد الغذائية وما تحتويها لان كل مادة غذائية لها دور معين تقوم به في جسم الانسان فالجسم يحتاج الي مواد الطاقة .. المواد الكيبوهسيدرتيه بالاضافة الي السكريات والمواد البروتينه اذا كانت حيوانية او نباتية- المواد الدهنية ايضا اذا كانت نباتية او حيوانية ووجهت الشخص الذى يستخدم رجيم بتقليل المواد الدهنية ويفضل استخدام النباتية في حالة الرجيم - وايضا الاقلال من المواد النشوية وقالت ليس ابعادها واما التقليل منها وايضا الابتعاد عن المشروبات الغازية نهائياً واشارت الي التركيز علي الفاكهة بصورة خاصة والخضروات مسلوقة او طازجة واضافت ان الرياضة تلعب دوراً - وليس بالضرورة ان تكون فى الاماكن المخصصة ويمكننا ان نمارس رياضة المشى والقيام بالاعمال المنزلية وذلك يساعد كثيرا وعن استخدامات حبوب زيادة الوزن فهى ترى انها ضارة جدا وبعضها تستخدم كعلاج للحيوانات وبعضها تستخدم لامراض الحساسية والسكرى والامراض النفسية وتناولها يؤدى الي الخمول والنوم وتلقائيا يزيد الوزن. 
وقالت والحزن يكسو وجهها للاسف نرى بعض طالبات الجامعات يمارسن هذا الاسلوب واللائى نحسبهن من المثقفات اللاتى يمكن ان نعتمد عليهن في التوعية والتنبية بخطورتها . وذكرت ان السمنة فى هذه السن غير محببة لان بعد الزواج والطفل الاول يمكن ان يزيد الوزن بصورة طبيعية واذا لم نعمل مراقبة يمكن ان يحدث افراط في السمنة لذلك يجب عدم التركيز علي هذه النواحى . 
وقالت سلوى ان الجمال الحقيقى هو ان يتساوى الوزن مع الطول وان المفاهيم الان قد تغيرت ففى السابق المرأة الممتلئة هى الاجمل ودرسنا فى السابق ان العرب كان يتجسد شعرهم في المرأة الممتلئة . 
والان اصبحت المرأة تفضل النحافة 
التقنيا ايضا د. عبدالمنعم محمد هاشم - صيدلى وذكر لنا حقن الانسولين تستخدمها النساء لتسمين مناطق معينة وايضا تستخدم فاتمين a وتمسى تشاهد غداً - وايضا حبوب الحساسية و التى من اعراضها الجانبيه تفتح الشهية - وايضاً البرياكتيت وقال عند شرائها تأتى المرأة بروشته وقال قد اصبح هناك تحايل في كتابة الورشتات وانتشر التحايل بصورة واسعة ونادرا ان تأتى المرأة وتوضح انها تريد ان تزيد وزنها وحتى هذه الحالة نوضح لها خطورتها وتعطيها فاتيمينات فاتحة للشهية ووضح د. عبدالمنعم المخاطر التى يمكن ان تتعرض لها المرأة والتى تؤدى الى الوفاة ايضا وقد يحدث تشوهات للجلد قد يصاحبها طوال الحياة اضافة الى عدم توازن وجفاف وحذر من اى دواء يستخدم اكثر من مدته المحددة يؤدى الي حدوث مشاكل في الجسم عموماً.
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك 					 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

قول يامنجي 
منور يا حبيب 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف 					 
ربنا يصلح الحال ويكفي الناس شر خلايق الله ..
الكل مسؤول عن مايحدث الأسر، والجهات المختلفة بمسمياتها، والمجتمع، والمدارس
والجامعات ، والمنابر الدينية ..

نسأل الله العافية وان يعافي مجتمنا ..

آميين يارب فعلا كلنا مسئولين 
تسلم مجد الدين 
وينك ياقلب ؟؟؟

*

----------


## الشمشار

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)     ‏الشمشار, ‏ابوبكر الطيب, ‏خالد كشـول, ‏muzammil, ‏رياض عباس بخيت, ‏غندور, ‏قنوان

شكرا لمطالعتكم لهذا البوست كما ارجو شاكرا ان تنشروه عبر المنتديات السودانيه 
وتنشرو الوعي في مجتمعنا 
خالص تقديري 
*

----------


## midris3

*جاري النشر
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3 					 
جاري النشر

ربي يعطيك العافيه ياريت لورسلت لي الروابط ع الخاص 
خالص تقديري 

*

----------


## غندور

*مجهود مقدر لمادة دسمة....
وما خفى أعظم...
واصل ...
يتردد ان هنالك خلطة مجهبزة تجمع شامبيون بأبى نجمة...
الطريف ان علبة ابو نجمة صفراء والنجمة حمراء...
*

----------


## midris3

*انا دا كلو مستغرب في شي 

((أخذت مواد التدمير، المسماة للتجميل مجازاً، واتصلت بالدكتور ياسر ميرغني، رئيس جمعية حماية المستهلك، الذي قال ليس لديه إمكانية تحليلها، وأشار عليَّ بفتح بلاغ بنيابة حماية المستهلك، التي لا يمكنها أن تستقبل بلاغاً إلا في حالة وقوع ضرر على أشخاص!!))

معروف انو معظم الاضرار بتظهر مرات بعد فترات طويلة ومعظمها سرطان .. حمانا الله واياكم
كيف حماية المستهلك دايرا تحمي انسان مفروض انها لي حمايتو بعد مثلا 15 سنة 
وين القى الزول عشان افتح بلاغ بعد 15 سنة
شنو البثبت انو المرض الجا من الشخص دا وما من شخص تاني 
هل ح تكون افاراضات
حماية المستهلك بتحمي المستهلك قبل الضرر يا استاذي ما بعد 

السؤال هنا لي ادارة حماية المستهلك .. شغلكم شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*أعوذ بالله وقدرته من شر ما أجد وأحاذِر
إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ * وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّبِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*الشمشار : لازال الاوفياء لاوطانهم يدقون النواقيس ... ولكن اليد الواحد دائما لا تصفق...

ولكن ..لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ..

تخريمة (وين ناس قدقدو من الجماعة ديل)
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام

المشكلة يا شمشار المواضيع دي دايماً بتتكتب كسر حقائق معلومة لاغلب الناس
ولكن لم يكتب احداً عن الحلول لتلك الظواهر

انشاء الله قريباً انا حا اعمل لي بوست اكتب فيه ملخص للمشاكل الانت ذكرتها دي مع الحلول
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*يا ساتر .
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

مجهود مقدر لمادة دسمة....
وما خفى أعظم...
واصل ...
يتردد ان هنالك خلطة مجهبزة تجمع شامبيون بأبى نجمة...
الطريف ان علبة ابو نجمة صفراء والنجمة حمراء...



هههههههههه بكره يقولو ناس المريخ جابوها ويشيلو حالنا 
ههههههههه 
منور ياغندره 

*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*هههههههههه بكره يقولو ناس المريخ جابوها ويشيلو حالنا 
عارف هى بايظة من كبارها ...
صلاح ادريس وهيثم مصطفى ..
ديل اكبر ناس كنكش ...من نيالا للفتيحاب وبالعكس 
وصلاح ادريس معروووووووووووووف بالكنكش ..
فى الوسط الرياضى ....بخاصة مبارياتنا ..
بس جنس بشتنة بناتنا دى ما عرفت ليها سبب ..
الجماعة بتاعين الحدائق والكافتريات ...مدقسين دقسة ..يشيلوا ويتغزلوا ...وناس فرفور يغنوا ..
والاسموا منو داك ..الامبراطور ...
يعنى بنات الزمن ده ...مدقسين الجماعة باللون الضارب ...والفلهمة الفارغة ...
ولغة كده ...تفتش ليها فى كل معاجم اللغات ...
بشتنة وتخلف وعووووووووووارة عديل ..
سزاجه مبااااالغ .....المخ فاضى ...
مسكين شباب الزمن ...
بضاعتكم مخشوشة 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

انا دا كلو مستغرب في شي 

((أخذت مواد التدمير، المسماة للتجميل مجازاً، واتصلت بالدكتور ياسر ميرغني، رئيس جمعية حماية المستهلك، الذي قال ليس لديه إمكانية تحليلها، وأشار عليَّ بفتح بلاغ بنيابة حماية المستهلك، التي لا يمكنها أن تستقبل بلاغاً إلا في حالة وقوع ضرر على أشخاص!!))

معروف انو معظم الاضرار بتظهر مرات بعد فترات طويلة ومعظمها سرطان .. حمانا الله واياكم
كيف حماية المستهلك دايرا تحمي انسان مفروض انها لي حمايتو بعد مثلا 15 سنة 
وين القى الزول عشان افتح بلاغ بعد 15 سنة
شنو البثبت انو المرض الجا من الشخص دا وما من شخص تاني 
هل ح تكون افاراضات
حماية المستهلك بتحمي المستهلك قبل الضرر يا استاذي ما بعد 

السؤال هنا لي ادارة حماية المستهلك .. شغلكم شنو ؟



والله كلامك عين العقل وانا ذاتي بسأل معاك 
ياناس حمايه المستهلك شغلكم شنو؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الاذان بتابع القراء بكره ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا حفيظ احفظ 00 دي العولمة يا شمشرة والبنات بقن الله يحفظنا
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*شمشـــار 
كلم الصحفيـــه دى تـــوصل الــكلام دا الى اللواء هــاشم عثمــان الحســين ولــو بطــريقــه شخصيــه لا اعرفــه ولا يعــرفنى تعــرضــت لظــلم من مسئــول فى وزارة الداخليه وامر بجــلدى وتم تحويلى اليه للتنفيذ فإذا به يقلب السحر على الساحر 
كــلامك دا خطير وانت مسئول امام الله  
وَالْعَصْرِ (1)
إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ (2)
إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ (3)
*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66 					 
 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

ربي يلطف بعباده شكرا ياسر 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى 					 
أعوذ بالله وقدرته من شر ما أجد وأحاذِر
إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسدينَ * وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ

ونعم بالله اخي المجمر لكن ربنا سبحانه وتعالي حضنا علي العمل وحضنا ايضا علي تغيير المنكر 
وده واجبنا كلنا 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر 					 
الشمشار : لازال الاوفياء لاوطانهم يدقون النواقيس ... ولكن اليد الواحد دائما لا تصفق...

ولكن ..لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ..

تخريمة (وين ناس قدقدو من الجماعة ديل)


هههههههههه حلوه دي يادفعه هههههههه 
ناس قدوقدو 
اليد الواحده بتجيب يد تانيه عشان تصفق معاها ولاشنو ؟
وايد علي ايد تجدع بعيييد 
منور ياجرافي 

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كل شئ ممكن فى بلادى يالشمشار اذا كانت ادارة المرور تلبد ليك فى الشارع عشان تقطعك ايصال لمخالفة وتتركك فى حال سبيلك شايل مخالفتك معاك لليوم التالى والامثلة كثيرة فى بلادى اللهم لا نسالك القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gold star 					 
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام

المشكلة يا شمشار المواضيع دي دايماً بتتكتب كسر حقائق معلومة لاغلب الناس
ولكن لم يكتب احداً عن الحلول لتلك الظواهر

انشاء الله قريباً انا حا اعمل لي بوست اكتب فيه ملخص للمشاكل الانت ذكرتها دي مع الحلول

الحلول سهله وبسيطه التوعيه الصحيه من خلال اجهزه الاعلام ودحر هؤلاء المتكسبين من دم بنات حواء تاني المشكله بتحل 
قولد استار المره دي الشمار نووي ومافي الكوره ان شاء الله عجبك هههههه 

*

----------


## fanan

*لاحول ولاقوة الابالله
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*نتمنى ان يجد هذا الموضوع الاهتمام من المسئولين 



12 فرع 
ماتخاف الله
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73 					 
يا ساتر .
ياساتر يالطيف هلا حمدي 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى 					 
هههههههههه بكره يقولو ناس المريخ جابوها ويشيلو حالنا 
عارف هى بايظة من كبارها ...
صلاح ادريس وهيثم مصطفى ..
ديل اكبر ناس كنكش ...من نيالا للفتيحاب وبالعكس 
وصلاح ادريس معروووووووووووووف بالكنكش ..
فى الوسط الرياضى ....بخاصة مبارياتنا ..
بس جنس بشتنة بناتنا دى ما عرفت ليها سبب ..
الجماعة بتاعين الحدائق والكافتريات ...مدقسين دقسة ..يشيلوا ويتغزلوا ...وناس فرفور يغنوا ..
والاسموا منو داك ..الامبراطور ...
يعنى بنات الزمن ده ...مدقسين الجماعة باللون الضارب ...والفلهمة الفارغة ...
ولغة كده ...تفتش ليها فى كل معاجم اللغات ...
بشتنة وتخلف وعووووووووووارة عديل ..
سزاجه مبااااالغ .....المخ فاضى ...
مسكين شباب الزمن ...
بضاعتكم مخشوشة

ههههههه احكي ليك نكته 
قالو في واحد اتزوج لامن مشي مع مرتو شهر العسل قلعت الباروكه والعدسات والاظافر الاصطناعيه والرموش التركيب ومسحت البدره لقاها ما بتتقابل قال ليها والله والله والله ماتمرقي من الاوضه دي بكتلك هههههههههه كلو بقي مغشوش ياصاحبي 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي) 					 
الاذان بتابع القراء بكره ههههههههههه

في انتظااااااااارك 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين 					 
يا حفيظ احفظ 00 دي العولمة يا شمشرة والبنات بقن الله يحفظنا

عولمه في عينن يا ابو لين ديل قليلات حياء بس 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف 					 
شمشـــار 
كلم الصحفيـــه دى تـــوصل الــكلام دا الى اللواء هــاشم عثمــان الحســين ولــو بطــريقــه شخصيــه لا اعرفــه ولا يعــرفنى تعــرضــت لظــلم من مسئــول فى وزارة الداخليه وامر بجــلدى وتم تحويلى اليه للتنفيذ فإذا به يقلب السحر على الساحر 
كــلامك دا خطير وانت مسئول امام الله  
وَالْعَصْرِ (1)
إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ (2)
إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ (3)


اطمئن اخي الشرطه تقرا كل ما ينشر في الصحف واكيد الخبر وصلهم 
ولو ما وصلهم بنوصلو ان شاء المولي 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل 					 
كل شئ ممكن فى بلادى يالشمشار اذا كانت ادارة المرور تلبد ليك فى الشارع عشان تقطعك ايصال لمخالفة وتتركك فى حال سبيلك شايل مخالفتك معاك لليوم التالى والامثلة كثيرة فى بلادى اللهم لا نسالك القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه
لكن يا ارخبيل يا اخوي في نماذج كويسه وممكن تحل هذه المشكله العويصه 
تفائل هههههه 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan 					 
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله

لاحول ولاقوه الابالله 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan 					 
نتمنى ان يجد هذا الموضوع الاهتمام من المسئولين 

ياريت والله من خشمك لي الله 

12 فرع 
ماتخاف الله

ما 12 هم 14 فرع 

*

----------

